
Notes from Adobe installer management - joshwa
http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2008/12/notes_from_installer_mgmt.html
======
aristus
I think this para sums up just how byzantine and divorced the corporate
software process can get:

 _In CS4, the responsibility for CS installers came into my organization and
we focused almost all of our development time on one thing: make the installer
experience more robust so that the vast majority of customers could install
the software successfully and start using CS4 apps without any issues._

Um, no shit? Isn't that the primary goal of any program? Complete the task
without crashing? This is a valuable insight you can only get by setting up a
focus group after the software (the 9th or 10th major version!) has shipped?

